# i'm tired of all this white...



## JonMikal (Jan 1, 2006)

...give me some color!


----------



## ozzono (Jan 1, 2006)

This photo speaks in case single.  Good message, and good photo.  In many occasions the photography does not have to maintain itself so single in the beauty of the taking, if in its message... this photography is not a clear example of it.  Greetings from Spain.

Esta foto habla por si sola. Buen mensaje, y buena foto.  En muchas ocasiones la fotografía no ha de sostenerse tan solo en la belleza de la toma, si no en su mensaje...esta fotografía es un claro ejemplo de ello.    Saludos desde España.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 1, 2006)

my spanish is almost non-existant, but i think you like it 
thanks ozzono!


----------



## Rob (Jan 1, 2006)

Good work mate. Is that in an art gallery?

Rob


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 1, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Good work mate. Is that in an art gallery?
> 
> Rob


 
thanks Rob.
yes, it's a fav of mine in dc


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 1, 2006)

pick the black flowy thing, chick!!

cool shot, jonmikal... love it... kinda looks like my closet, except too much color!!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 1, 2006)

I think she is looking for something to cover her bare derriere (perhaps she is tired of everyone staring at it for so long) - In that case, I recommend the pretty floral granny panties laying there in the corner LOL!  
Great shot! I love it!
I am making my hubby take me and the boys to the Science Museaum tomorrow so I can play with my new camera :-D


----------



## Lensmeister (Jan 1, 2006)

As always Jon love the shot ..... mind yo uthat pile looks like my bathroom corner ... have you been round to take photos ? 

Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks all for the nice comments


----------



## Calliope (Jan 1, 2006)

So that's where all my clothes went!?  j/k

Nice shot...  love the contrast between the white statue and the clothes.  Nice, crisp photo!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 2, 2006)

Loved it!!


----------



## Mumfandc (Jan 2, 2006)

I think you should mention the artist name.


----------



## duncanp (Jan 2, 2006)

nice one, how come you decided to have your rep again?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never understood this kind of art! 

Nice exposure though.:thumbup: What lighting do they have there to hide all the shadows?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> I think you should mention the artist name.


 
why's that? i'm certainly not intending to claim this setup as my own as i think it's pretty obvious it's a museum piece. based on your suggestion, i'd be posting the names of every architect that had something to do with DC! those structures are certainly magnificent pieces of art! sorry, i don't have the time to research or care to jot down the names or every artists piece i run across. i appreciate the art...capture it and interpret it the way i see fit and move on. besides, my interpretation is not what the creator, and others that were with me, had in mind.

thanks everyone for you comments


----------



## scoob (Jan 2, 2006)

great shot and idea!!! love it :thumbup:


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice azz and well composed image.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Nice azz and well composed image.


 
:lmao: 

thanks M@ko and scoob.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 2, 2006)

This, me likey!  I like the oddity of it.  I kind of don't get the art itself... why ruin a good sculpture's simplicity?  BUT, I like the way you captured it.  I have never seen anything like that before on exhibit.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 2, 2006)

This is cool dude!!!.  Love the lighting.
  Man.that is one pile of laundry to work on.


----------



## Mumfandc (Jan 2, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> why's that? i'm certainly not intending to claim this setup as my own as i think it's pretty obvious it's a museum piece. based on your suggestion, i'd be posting the names of every architect that had something to do with DC! those structures are certainly magnificent pieces of art! sorry, i don't have the time to research or care to jot down the names or every artists piece i run across. i appreciate the art...capture it and interpret it the way i see fit and move on. besides, my interpretation is not what the creator, and others that were with me, had in mind.
> 
> thanks everyone for you comments


That's downright PATHETIC. I'm not saying you are claiming it as your own, but if you can't spare two damn seconds to look at the name of the artist who spent all that time collecting those garments and making that statue...then maybe you should pass up taking the photograph, or at least NOT POST IT HERE. This is NOT an "interpretation" as you see it, it's just a mere photograph of a completed artwork by someone else. There was actually someone else on these forums a while ago who posted a photo of paintings by Marlene Dumas hanging at the Museum of Modern Art. This person also failed to mentioned the artist's name.

And don't give me that public architecture analogy. We all know "A rose by any other name, would smell as sweet"...but I can't plagarize excerpts from history books without citing the source in my Western Civ. term paper.

I hope you have some of your own personal photographs hanging in some galleries. I'd love to take photographs of them and publish them on the internet without acknowledging you as the photographer. Ever hear of Sherrie Levine? That's EXACTLY what she does to famous photographs of Walker Evans. She makes EXACT replicas by photographing the original photographs themselves. And even she has the TIME to jot down the name of the original photographer.

I appreciate all the feedback you gave me JonMikal in the past, but this really got to me. I guess it's because I'm a Fine Arts major...I don't empty my wallet, and drag bags of Hydrostone five city blocks...just to work over a sculpture to have pictures of it surface on the internet without my name anywhere near it.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 2, 2006)

Great shot JM. I'm actually surprised they let you shoot in an art gallery. Anytime I walk in with a camera they make it very clear not to take any images. The last place I went to was the Norman Rockwell museum and they were pretty strict. 

Eric


----------



## Azuth (Jan 2, 2006)

You raise some interesting points Mumfadc, particularly for me since I spent a good portion of yesterday wandering a museum and art gallery taking some pictures.

I do find myself forced to wonder though, as I look at JonMikal's photo, whether or not someone really _"spent all that time collecting those garments and making that statue"_. I have no idea really, but it would not suprise me at all if the artist simply placed the clothes there (all be it with care and purpose), and perhaps the statue is the work of some old master, or some other artist, or the local garden centre...

I don't think noting the artists name is a bad idea, though I may be guilty of hypocricy with some of my recent shots, since I didn't note down the details of the artists (though with a 500 year old budda it might be difficult).

My favourite shots from the art gallery involved the viewer as much as the art. Sorry I don't have the name (of the woman or the artist), and I guess I don't feel I need it.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

Mumfandc said:
			
		

> That's downright PATHETIC. *I'm not saying you are claiming it as your own*, but if you can't spare two damn seconds to look at the name of the artist who spent all that time collecting those garments and making that statue...then maybe you should pass up taking the photograph, or at least NOT POST IT HERE. This is NOT an "interpretation" as you see it, it's just a mere photograph of a completed artwork by someone else. There was actually someone else on these forums a while ago who posted a photo of paintings by Marlene Dumas hanging at the Museum of Modern Art. This person also failed to mentioned the artist's name.
> 
> And don't give me that public architecture analogy. We all know "A rose by any other name, would smell as sweet"...but I can't *plagarize* excerpts from history books without citing the source in my Western Civ. term paper.


 
first of all, let's look up the definition of plagiarize (the correct spelling of the word if you're going to be so damn picky with me). it means to "try to pass off a piece of work as one's own." as you acknowledge and i quote "*I'm not saying you are claiming it as your own"*. therefore, i resent that you would even reference that word in your post.



			
				MumFandC said:
			
		

> I hope you have some of your own personal photographs hanging in some galleries. I'd love to take photographs of them and publish them on the internet without acknowledging you as the photographer. Ever hear of Sherrie Levine? That's EXACTLY what she does to famous photographs of Walker Evans. She makes EXACT replicas by photographing the original photographs themselves. And even she has the TIME to jot down the name of the original photographer.
> 
> I appreciate all the feedback you gave me JonMikal in the past, but this really got to me. I guess it's because I'm a Fine Arts major...I don't empty my wallet, and drag bags of Hydrostone five city blocks...just to work over a sculpture to have pictures of it surface on the internet without my name anywhere near it.


 
as i mentioned before, architecture is art. i'm sure architects spend just as much time or more seeing their art realized as you do over Hydrostone, but if i don't mention the architects name, i sure as hell feel no need to mention yours. just because you chose fines arts don't downplay architecture. if you are that interested in the piece of art, go to the gallery and figure it out. 

the names you mentioned above take photographs for profit. i photograph totally for MY pleasure and just share my photographs on this particular forum to improve myself as well as to help others if possible. if you would like to purchase this photograph, i would be glad to let you know who the artist is, where i took it and any other applicable information that interests you.

for someone who has been on TPF for a year and only has a little more than 200 posts, you sure have some balls to go off like that. go study!! by the way, when i was a student, i still had a JOB!!! according to your profile, you're unemployed. that, in my humble opinion is PATHETIC! go get a job and make better use of your time than running off at the mouth!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 2, 2006)

You can take a picture of my butt and it can be your own art piece..may need to pull out the wide angle lens though!! LOL


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> You can take a picture of my butt and it can be your own art piece..may need to pull out the wide angle lens though!! LOL


 
would that be your art or mine and who gets the credit?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Great shot JM. I'm actually surprised they let you shoot in an art gallery. Anytime I walk in with a camera they make it very clear not to take any images. The last place I went to was the Norman Rockwell museum and they were pretty strict.
> 
> Eric


 
i frequent art museums regularly in DC. guards never say anything and often converse with me during my visits. tripods are the only restriction.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 2, 2006)

You get the credit of course LOL, you wouldnt even have to let everyone know it was my butt..I think I would prefer it that way ROFL


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 2, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i frequent art museums regularly in DC. guards never say anything and often converse with me during my visits. tripods are the only restriction.



:scratch: Now why would tripods be restricted??? That seems a little odd, but I guess there must be a reasoning behind it.

By the way, great photo! And just so everyone is happy, kudos to the sculptist/rag collector for the art and kudos to the museum architect for the stunning white wall. :lmao:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 2, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i frequent art museums regularly in DC. guards never say anything and often converse with me during my visits. tripods are the only restriction.



Interesting. I know when I tried to enter the NASM Udvar Hazy facility they freaked on the tripod. Museums I do consider different from art galleries and would expect restrictions at art exhibits. 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

cool shot, I see no need to note an artist name, unless it's significant to the shot or story.  If I created this "art" I would be thankful that some one thought enough of it to photograph it and bring it to folks like us around the world...  so good for you Jon., 

Mumfandc ..If you are more interested in recognition then enjoying appreciation of your talent, you might want to re-consider your intentions/motivations.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> :scratch: Now why would tripods be restricted???


 
since 9/11, you can't show up hardly anywhere in DC with a tripod. they're banned in all museums, galleries and on federal property. tipods could help steady a firearm.

thanks Matty and Raymond!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> since 9/11, you can't show up hardly anywhere in DC with a tripod. they're banned in all museums, galleries and on federal property. tipods could help steady a firearm.
> 
> thanks Matty and Raymond!



in the Philippines, if you bring out a camera near any official building the security will stop you.. even from outside.  

yw Jon


----------



## photo gal (Jan 3, 2006)

I love this one!  : )


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

just curious jonmikal...could you please add the creator when you take out door shots???  :blushing: 

just adding a bit of humor...sorry.... (thank your momma on the personal shots...)


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

where the hell is that popcorn button?!?!



OH! There he is ...

So ... do you credit yourself when you post photos of Scoob?

You know what, JonMikal ... common sense tells me (keep in mind, also, that down here ... common sense is a bit different), that when you post one of your phenomenal shots of DC, whether archectecture or art ... we all know you were a resident and that you still shadow and spook around ... so I, personally, know that you aren't trying to playjuriz anything. There's one in every crowd, you know?

Again, personally, I have nothing but pure appreciation for your shots.

I'm also with Mommyof4boys ... I got more back than most ... so if it's hiney shots you're wanting ... get ready to stitch your photos ...!

edit:  PS .... nice shot ... she's gonna catch a chill!


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 3, 2006)

:lmao: Love the title - did you get that from AprilRaven? Oh wait, no she's tired of all the _Khaki_!!

You guys have to stay up late to keep up with me!


----------

